# Marine Aquariums > Corals questions and answers >  New coral added to my tank

## Gary R

Just added a Cladiella Finger Leather Coral is commonly referred to as Cauliflower Coral.
I got this last night for Â£15.99 from one of our local shops

Its body is white colour with brown polyps. It has short, thick branches. When the polyps are expanded, it looks bushy, but appears quite lumpy when they are contracted.
It can be a aggressive coral and needs space between itself and other corals in the aquarium.
This sort of coral would be good for someone just starting out with corals as it is a relatively hardy one, it requires medium to high lighting and medium to strong water movement, along with the addition of iodine, strontium, marine snow and trace elements added to the water. 

anyway lets see how it goes and i might be doing some cuttings off it soon.

----------


## Ian

posts like this are brilliant because they help people understand what to go for and what not to go for. Any pictures?

----------

